

Google Blocks Chromecast Video Streaming App - stephenr
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2013/08/26/allcast-block

======
stephenr
What I find the most ridiculous about this, is the comments on the original
discussion that claim "this is such an apple move" \- and completely miss the
fact the functionality Google never provided, and is now explicitly blocking,
has been provided out of the box by AppleTV from the start.

------
johng
I ordered two of these and think I will cancel the order. I want something
that allows me to play my own, legally owned content.

------
anxiousest
Basically an update broke undocumented functionality that doesn't meant there
won't be an option to stream local media, as Google explains:

 _We’re excited to bring more content to Chromecast and would like to support
all types of apps, including those for local content. It 's still early days
for the Google Cast SDK, which we just released in developer preview for early
development and testing only. We expect that the SDK will continue to change
before we launch out of developer preview, and want to provide a great
experience for users and developers before making the SDK and additional apps
more broadly available._

[http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/25/4657202/google-blocks-
chro...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/25/4657202/google-blocks-chromecast-
app-that-let-you-stream-own-videos)

I think the jokes are already on Gruber, his "comments" are getting tired and
predictable.

~~~
stephenr
Given it's google you're talking about, I wouldn't take

> would like to

to mean

> we definitely will

This is the same company that publicly defended net neutrality until it
happened to be in the position of providing network access to customers.

~~~
anxiousest
That is untrue, daring fireball one-liners shouldn't be your only source of
news: [http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Google-Fiber-Server-
Neutr...](http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Google-Fiber-Server-Neutrality-
Violation-Being-Overblown-125189)

~~~
stephenr
So, because they don't often enforce the rule, it's OK?

Bullshit. Are you seriously telling me that Google, with all it's lawyers
couldn't find a way to say "if your use of the service degrades other people's
use, or our network, you're out" without putting a blanket ban on "servers" ??

~~~
anxiousest
The have yet to enforce it, not even once, they are just reserving the right
as to better shield themselves from potential legal liabilities.

